# Eyesight



## LarryCook (Dec 20, 2005)

Matthew 15:14
Let them alone; they are blind guides. And if the blind lead the blind, both will fall into a pit." 


Dargwin's Bible, Chapter 274
How the Eye Developed

Between 20 and 22 million years ago, just after fish developed the lung/gill combination, the need for an ability to "œsee", or perceive by sight, became necessary. This is an especially interesting genetic development and it is certainly one which, without having come into existence, man would likely not be here today. This need developed as a result of the inability of the first amphibians to find food. Welcome to the land world, and to what can only be described as rough beginnings. It is estimated that over the course of 2 million years at least 800,000 generations of the first amphibians were lost due to starvation in this new world. No longer was food just suspended in the water for their enjoyment. Now it would be required by nature that these new creatures actually find their food. What a tragic irony that these innocent creatures who, for want the ability to see, died right next to the plants that would have provided the nourishment they so desperately needed. As the remnant of each generation humbly made their way back to the sea, the genetic machinery was already buzzing with activity to find a way to overcome this shortcoming. Many things had to be considered. Not only must there be some sort of primitive photo receptor and the chemicals needed in its operation produced, but there also must be simultaneously developed a nerve pathway to carry the images to a yet undeveloped portion of the brain, which also needed to be set into place. One can see that this was no small undertaking. And it is certain that there were many failed attempts as possibly one but not the other was developed with the result being that vision was still lacking. But imagine the joy of the first creature who broke the surface of the water with the vision that was so painstakingly developed over this long period of time. With near unbelief, the creature quickly slithered over to the plant that had for so long waited to serve its purpose as food for the forthcoming animal world. Success was not immediate. It took another 400,000 years and some 60,000 generations of sight-capable creatures to catch on to the fact that they actually had to eat, and not merely look at, these plants in order to receive their nourishment. But eventually, their long-ago developed hunger pangs clued them in to this reality. 

Next Chapter: The Story of How Vision Moved From Land to Sea



[Edited on 12-20-2005 by LarryCook]


----------

